# Firefox warning?



## liblit (Apr 21, 2014)

Why would doubleclick.net want to access the keyboard API?



> ```
> ** (firefox:20091): WARNING **: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.Avahi was not provided by any .service files
> No permission to use the keyboard API for http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net
> ```


----------



## Beastie (Apr 21, 2014)

Hmm, other people are seeing similar messages:
http://mozilla.com.cn/post/61540/
http://nabble.documentfoundation.org/Go ... 95582.html

Perhaps Mozilla is furthering its partnership with Google?!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_Corporation
http://www.zdnet.com/could-mozilla-beco ... 000023495/


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 21, 2014)

What sites cause that message?  It's not unknown for ad networks to have "infected" ads that try to compromise the viewer's machine.  This is why I consider AdBlock a security precaution.


----------



## liblit (Apr 22, 2014)

Not 100% sure but the once I did catch the warning a google search (google.co.uk) was the page being loaded.  Using the back button and reloading sites to see exactly which page caused the warning did not trigger the warning a second time for some odd reason.

Added Adblock (with Easylist privacy) and have not had any recurrences at all for a few hours now.

(New r10 install from CD, OpenVPN compiled from ports and with certificate auth., Xorg, FF, Opera and Chromium then installed but Opera removed as no longer supported!)


----------



## liblit (Apr 25, 2014)

Deactivated AdBlock for a while:


```
Error: The name org.freedesktop.UPower was not provided by any .service files
Corrupt JPEG data: 63 extraneous bytes before marker 0xc0
Corrupt JPEG data: 63 extraneous bytes before marker 0xc0
No permission to use the keyboard API for http://www.independent.co.uk
...
Error: The name org.freedesktop.UPower was not provided by any .service files
No permission to use the keyboard API for http://www.independent.co.uk
No permission to use the keyboard API for http://www.independent.co.uk
No permission to use the keyboard API for http://www.telegraph.co.uk
```


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 25, 2014)

As Warren said, the "corrupt jpeg data" might be an attached virus that won't run on FreeBSD, of course, but Firefox caught it.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 25, 2014)

The other error messages might be unrelated.  Without timestamps, it's hard to tell.

Some searching found people suggesting that the keyboard API could be used by web sites to prevent entering passwords when text was visible.  Or something more devious, if they were so inclined.

I use FlashBlock, AdBlockPlus, NoScript, and Ghostery.  Too much?  I don't think so.


----------

